# Changing Ultrabreeze zipper to plastic



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

You'll have to try a lot harder than that to convince me that plastic is better.  
My brass suit and jacket zippers work perfectly. 

And thanks for making a great product!.. and thanks for not farming it out overseas. That's a big deal to me.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The brass one has worked fine on my Ultrabreeze jacket for many years, and if Charlie won't object to me saying so, I have 45 years experience with bee suit and jacket zippers. I have had many poor zippers. I recently gave away a jacket from a big supplier because of an unrepairable zipper. How about smoker damage to a plastic zipper? Or am I the only one that clumsy?


----------



## jody6363 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have both the jacket and the full suit and have not had any trouble with the zippers at all. As said above. ...Thanks for supplying such a great product. 


Jody


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't bought an Ultra breeze yet...but I do have experience with brass zippers, having worn jeans for the last 50 years since I was 5 or so.

In my experience, it is common for brass to be a very common material used in the manufacture of reliable, easy-to-use zippers.

If your zippers are problematic, I'd advise seeking a better vendor with a better brass zipper rather than using plastic.

I don't expect plastic zippers, which in my experience are far less reliable but than brass and have a shorter service life in a specialty garment like an Ultrabreeze suit.

I doubt I'd choose a plastic zippered ventilated suit over one with a brass zipper...if its available I'll buy a brass zippered Ultrabreeze next spring.

If not, I'll shop for a brass zippered suit from another manufacturer.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I have had my ultrabreeze jacket for about 7 years and have even washed it a few times. I have not had any problems with the zippers. Thanks for making a great jacket.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I have 2 ultra breeze full suits and never had any problems. I was initially impressed that they come with brass zippers. If I may make a suggestion. How about a full suit that has a zipper (brass of course) at the waist line. So the bottom half an be taken off or put on as needed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

I have 2 Ultra Breeze suits. DO NOT GO TO PLASTIC ZIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If anything, include a one foot by one foot piece of the outer material net so people like me who get their smoker a little too close to the suit can easily repair it. BTW I asked for and received a piece of the material and repaired it.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

My zipper has never presented a problem. 

The zipper of a sail cover on my boat is starting to be difficult to "start", it is plastic and is also about 7 or eight years old.


----------



## wirenut501 (Apr 29, 2013)

I had corrosion problems with the jacket the first year,i ordered a nylon zipper from ultra breeze and installed it myself,works great now!


----------



## Vectorjet (Feb 20, 2015)

I have the ultra breeze jacket and love it. The main reason I paid the higher price was because of the brass zipper. I have had to replace or throw away many things with plastic zippers but never one with brass, even though in today's world it is becoming difficult to find things without plastic.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I have to oil mine all the time just to get it to work. I've got a less expensive jacket with a nylon zipper that works great all the time and requires no maintenance. I would be more likely to buy one with a nylon zipper.


----------



## Dan83 (Jun 23, 2013)

My experience has been different. I've had my Ultrabreeze suit a little over a year. The zippers seem very catchy to me. It is a fine suit but the snagging zippers, especially the hood, drive me crazy. Maybe it's something I'm doing wrong, others seem to love the zipper. I'm ok with it because I know the brass is definitely durable and I'm hoping it just needs to "break in." If it is quality polymer, it may very well be a fantastic zipper. If anybody doubts the durability of a good polymer, I have a 5/8 inch thick sheet of polymer on the bottom of my airboat that will change minds. It glides right up a concrete boat ramp, across the asphalt parking lot and onto the trailer like they covered in ice.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm pretty sure it's not 5/8" thick anymore!


----------



## Dan83 (Jun 23, 2013)

It wears surprisingly little, like a good set of tires. I would expect a zipper made of similar material would last a lifetime.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Comments on your jacket. 
One I Love it. 
Things I don't like about it
One no flap to hold things into the pockets. 
Two the velcro At the hood is to small. If I don't keep a eye on it I do get friends in with me. 
Three melts way to easy. 
Yes it still gets used. And hard and put away wet.
David


----------



## matthewstiles (Jun 4, 2013)

I've had no issues with the brass and prefer it. If going to plastic zippers I would expect a reduction in pricing due to the perceived lowering of quality.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am happy with the brass zippers, but they are a little catchy at times. I wouldn't object to a switch to a high quality coil zipper akin to what you what find on good quality backpacks, ski jackets etc. These are at least as durable as brass and can be repaired. Moulded plastic zippers like Vislon on junk - stay far away from these.


----------



## Bob Anderson (Jun 13, 2014)

The brass zippers on my full suit have been quite fine and I would think that relative to the weight of the suit itself the weight of the zipper would be fairly negligible.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

The only time my zipper catches is when I zip in part of the material. I suspect that will remain an operator problem and would happen with any zipper.

The only time I've been stung through it was when I was rolling around under a shed on a cutout. I just wish the sleeves were slightly longer because they allow the wrist to be exposed if I'm not careful. Maybe I need some cuffs or gloves with gauntlets, but those are too heavy.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like the brass. Yes it catches sometimes, but it lasts much longer. You could wax it before you ship them if you think it would keep complaints down on it being catchy and give advice to wax them to keep them running smoothly.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

No!
Don't change it.
Yours having the brass zipper is one of the major reasons I bought it.


----------



## Orion7 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a full ultrabreeze and the brass zippers work fine. I have a cheaper suit that has plastic zippers, and it is a little smoother to operate. I have only had it a couple of years, so I'm not sure how it will hold up, so far it is doing fine. I believe I would buy your ultrabreeze regardless of what zipper you put on it. I was thinking you could make both and give the buyer the option as to which one they want. Or, have plastic as a special order option.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Brass zippers for me too. No comparison in the long run. Like MB, when it starts to get a little sticky I'll run a block of wax along the zipper and that keeps it sliding perfectly.


----------



## pfin3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Brass is the only way to go. Plastic just cheapens.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The zipper you're dad used is bullet proof. Good enough to outlast the jacket.
I have no complaints about the brass zipper, in fact its a good reason to buy the jacket.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

There are several ways you can lube a zipper. pencil lead is very effective, but obviously potentially messy. It would not matter on my suit as it is tinted orange from clay, and a grey smudge on zipper would not bother.

Wax as already sugessted, *****day candles are handy for such

Vasaline

Chapstick

Something I keep around that works well on zippers is the little tube of bike chain lube you find on counters in bicycle shops.

The most obvious might be........ta tad bump,......beeswax.....ting


Ans


----------



## texman034 (Feb 19, 2015)

texanbelchers said:


> The only time my zipper catches is when I zip in part of the material. I suspect that will remain an operator problem and would happen with any zipper.
> 
> The only time I've been stung through it was when I was rolling around under a shed on a cutout. I just wish the sleeves were slightly longer because they allow the wrist to be exposed if I'm not careful. Maybe I need some cuffs or gloves with gauntlets, but those are too heavy.


I too wish the sleeves were longer. I bought some wrist sweat bands to prevent getting nailed. If the sleeves were a couple inches longer it would be perfect.


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

I would like the legs to be longer or at least have an option to get one with longer legs! Mine looks like I am wearing high water pants! Otherwise, the suit is perfect to me. I don't have any issue with the zippers.


----------



## agastache (Jun 27, 2013)

I like the brass and feel that it adds quality to the suit. weight of the suit is not an issue for me, and I don't even know what "catchy" means as my zippers have always worked perfectly. like TurnTex, I wouldn't mind longer legs on the suit. everything else is fine.


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

I have the zipper snag problem but I live with it. Stay with the zipper, forget the plastic.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yea, two inches longer in the sleeves would be nice. When I reach to the far side of the hive my gloves often pull out of the elastic.


----------



## Vectorjet (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes for me, a couple inches longer in the sleeve would be great. I am pretty tall so it is always a struggle to find sleeves long enough to fit. Just wonder if the sleeves were longer maybe most people would complain that they are too long.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

My arms are on the long side as is my back length. Make the arms 2 inch longer and also make the back long. One is bending over lots and the jacket can ride up leaving bare skin exposed between jean's waist band and jacket.
Or maybe make a tall model.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

mgolden said:


> My arms are on the long side as is my back length. Make the arms 2 inch longer and also make the back long. One is bending over lots and the jacket can ride up leaving bare skin exposed between jean's waist band and jacket.
> Or maybe make a tall model.


You could run a strap front to back between your legs to keep it down. They do that on some medically required jackets; but they have straps on the arms too.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I like the metal zippers, sure wish there was a tall size offered.
High water and bare wrists here too!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That is another way to keep the back and the sleeves down. A loop at the wrist that you put your thumb through is nice. The jackets I've gotten from Beeworks.com are like that.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

I bought a Ultrabreeze this year and love it. I would be less likely to have purchased the suit if the zipper was polymer. My brass zippers would just great and I actually appreciate the stiffness of the zipper. Thanks again for a quality Made in the USA product.


----------



## kholmar (Feb 22, 2015)

I never use my zippers, I just pull it on and off like a hoodie...


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the brass, looks mostly, no significant catching problem.

One of my favorite ultrabreeze features is that you use Velcro sleeves. Here in south Florida, elastic has a very short lifetime. I may have to jimmy a waste Velcro tightener soon as that's where they get in sometimes. I've had my Ultrabreeze jacket for 3 years.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A fencing jacket has a strap that goes front to back between your legs to keep the jacket from riding up. That would be a handy thing too as the back rides up sometimes when I bend over.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Plastic and nylon zippers will lock up solid with a little sweat dried in them. Ask any diver about plastic zippers on gear bags. I'll take brass thank you very much.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Try rubbing a bit of beeswax on the zipper, they glide much better.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> A fencing jacket has a strap that goes front to back between your legs to keep the jacket from riding up. That would be a handy thing too as the back rides up sometimes when I bend over.


Mine always rides up sooner or later! I get stung there whenever I forget to pull it down. The strap w/b great!


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> A fencing jacket has a strap that goes front to back between your legs to keep the jacket from riding up. That would be a handy thing too as the back rides up sometimes when I bend over.


Great idea! Implement that one before I order next spring!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Now that I've thought of it, I guess I need to add that to mine. My son might have some old fencing gear I could steal the strap off of even...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> Now that I've thought of it, I guess I need to add that to mine. My son might have some old fencing gear I could steal the strap off of even...


How would you attach it in the front?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How would you attach it in the front?

I'll have to look at a fencing jacket. I imagine I'll use something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003R0RTEA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Of course I'd buy the white ones:

http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Quick...sr=1-10&keywords=Side+Release+Plastic+Buckles


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

The suits are, by far, the best available.
The zips, I suppose are personal preference. Mine would be plastic. My sweat will strip paint and the zips on my suit look like they have been exposed to a decade of acid rain after having it one year.
The hood is my biggest complaint. The screen is far too fine and dark. It is very uncomfortable IMO. I would love to be able to use the separate helmet and veil I have but there is not enough collar on the suit.
I would love it if these items could be addressed PRETTY PLEASE!?!?!?
Thanks


----------



## sonofmagnetman (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm sorry I havent gotten to check in for a while, I have been moving. Thanks everyone, I appreciate the responses. Metal zippers heard loud and clear, we will stick to them. I'll discuss the other suggestions to see what can be worked out. It seems many people would like the sleeves and maybe legs to be longer. I certainly think that is doable and would not affect people who are happy now, the extra could be allowed to bunch up.

Thanks again!


----------

